# T-Minus 4 Days



## NYCProjectEngineer PE PMP (Oct 26, 2015)

By 5:00pm EST on Friday I will finally be able to breathe...

Planning to take the rest of the week off from work and do some practice exams to hone my test taking skills and get used to using my references out of the duffle bags I am bringing. Anybody else prepping for Friday?


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 26, 2015)

I'm taking Wed, Thrs, and Fri off. I'm taking the WRE depth. Which depth are you taking?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Oct 27, 2015)

It'll be more like 5:30'ish if you take the full amount of time.

Good luck!


----------



## NYCProjectEngineer PE PMP (Oct 27, 2015)

matt267 said:


> I'm taking Wed, Thrs, and Fri off. I'm taking the WRE depth. Which depth are you taking?



Taking Construction.

Worked thru the Goswami AM/PM Construction exam (Sept 2015 version) and it totally killed the confidence I got after getting an 85% on Mike's 40 question exam. I sure hope the AM is not like the Goswami exam... the Lindbergh Sample Exam was easier lol

Going to work thru the NCEES 2000 sample exam tomorrow and the Goswami Construction PM questions.


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 28, 2015)

Good luck NY. Don't study too hard these next couple of days.


----------



## NYCProjectEngineer PE PMP (Oct 28, 2015)

matt267 said:


> Good luck NY. Don't study too hard these next couple of days.




Can't help it... it worked so well in college :reading:


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 28, 2015)

NYCProjectEngineer said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > Good luck NY. Don't study too hard these next couple of days.
> ...


I'm with you there.


----------



## ptatohed (Nov 3, 2015)

matt267 said:


> Good luck NY. Don't study too hard these next couple of days.





NYCProjectEngineer said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > Good luck NY. Don't study too hard these next couple of days.
> ...



The Wizard stayed up all night, continuing his studies, the night before the exam - and passed.


----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 3, 2015)

Is that a riddle?


----------

